
The Three Economic Eras of Bitcoin - 0bsidian
https://medium.com/@rusty_lightning/the-three-economic-eras-of-bitcoin-d43bf0cf058a
======
tehsauce
If anyone wants the "old" bitcoin back, there are plenty of altcoins that are
still worthless! If you want a less popular coin you can even fork btc or
anything else, that's the beauty of software. Nothing has changed. Bitcoin is
totally replaceable.

